# ADA AquaSoil - Amazonia LIGHT - have you heard of this NEW product?



## Zak Rafik (27 Oct 2016)

Hi Guys,
Just saw this on the net. ADA is launching a light version of it very popular Aquasoil Amazonia. It seems that this type of soil is targeted at beginners to planted tank. I wonder what they mean by "LIGHT".
Maybe it won't leach out too much ammonia and hence it will be easier to start the tank? Maybe?

I hope ADA doesn't charge a premium for this "LIGHT" version like supermarkets charge for light version of milk, drinks etc...

Has anyone you guys heard of soil? Comments please.

BTW, this product will launch on by end Nov 2016. Will it be a world wide release or just for Japan and Europe first? Maybe?


----------



## john dory (27 Oct 2016)

Probably means there's less or no macro....like tnc light


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Oct 2016)

Hi Zak, IMO. Its just smaller ball's of the same product. The smaller the balls the less time it will take break down


----------



## kadoxu (27 Oct 2016)

Maybe slightly lighter coloration?


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

I dont like the ambiguity of the advert - it's unclear why it is more suitable for beginners?!


----------



## Zak Rafik (28 Oct 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Zak, IMO. Its just smaller ball's of the same product. The smaller the balls the less time it will take break down


Hi Greenfinger2,
It can be but my guess is it may be something to do with it mineral content. This one may not be as potent as the original.

Interestingly there no mention of the new product on the ada main website.....are the marketing guys at ADA sleeping or something....?


----------



## Zak Rafik (28 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> I dont like the ambiguity of the advert - it's unclear why it is more suitable for beginners?!


Count me in on that one.
For a brand that is much respected by novice to pro aquascapers, ADA uses the work "Rare" black soil....come on how rare can soil be? It's from Krypton?
Its marketing words like this that eats away the confidence in a product's worth.

Interestingly I heard from a ADA supplier in my country that ADA has stopped production of it's 2 products ( well actually made for ADA by another company) - Penac W and Penac P. (Not officially verified though and I could be wrong)
I just visited ADA website and for Penac W and Penac P and the product is no more listed.
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/products/na_substrate/detail06.html#series-box1

There is this excellent article by Tom Barr that blows away Penac W & P.
http://www.barrreport.com/forum/bar...ion/7617-penac-w-and-penac-p-anything-special

The reason I mention Penac W & P was due to the wording used by ADA to sell these products.
I think Tom Barr very aptly said these as "These are classic signs of crack pot quackery" (Got to love this man)

Again for this new soil they're using "rare" for soil. So Voodoo like...

PS. I'm not biased against ADA or anything...if not for ADA and the great master Takashi Amano, I would not have come into this hobby at all, that's for sure. I still buy ADA products and trust the brand.
I guess every once in awhile people/companies do make mistakes.


----------



## rebel (28 Oct 2016)

What I love is how they are creating urgency in the buyer by stating that it's going to be short in supply.
; before it's going to be released....it reminds me of certain companies releasing phones and people camp outside the store to get their hands on it.... I need to find a tent and spot outside my LFS to get my hands to smell this soil....


----------



## Zak Rafik (29 Oct 2016)

rebel said:


> What I love is how they are creating urgency in the buyer by stating that it's going to be short in supply.
> ; before it's going to be released....it reminds me of certain companies releasing phones and people camp outside the store to get their hands on it.... I need to find a tent and spot outside my LFS to get my hands to smell this soil....



Haha.....and who know they may even borrow an idea or two from Apple with it's removal of the phone jack. 
They may say "This is a radically newer version of Aquasoil from the original version....yes ladies and gentleman....we have removed the plastic bags for Aquasoil...who need bags!"  ...


----------



## Zak Rafik (4 Mar 2017)

Hi guys,
Here is some info update on ADA Aquasoil Amazonia Light.


----------



## Zak Rafik (4 Mar 2017)

For some reason, I'm not so keen on the new colour of the soil. 
I prefer the dark brown colour of the traditional aquasoil as it gives a nice colour contrast to the plants.

Has anybody tried this new type in their tank yet? I have seen this new variety being offered in LFS recently.

Cheers


----------



## xim (4 Mar 2017)

They seems to cater more to newcomers. There is not a single product in their new line of liquid ferts that contains PO4. So they are very similar to PMDD method and concept now.


----------



## rebel (8 Mar 2017)

Do they list their ingredients in the ferts?


----------



## Mortis (18 Mar 2017)

Can anyone tell me what are the two types of red stem plants in the pics above ? I think one of them is a plant I have been looking for but not able to identify


----------



## HiNtZ (19 Mar 2017)

Maybe it shines beams of light out, thus helping to grow the plants?


----------



## Henry (19 Mar 2017)

HiNtZ said:


> Maybe it shines beams of light out, thus helping to grow the plants?


This guy has it sussed.


----------



## HiNtZ (19 Mar 2017)

Henry said:


> This guy has it sussed.





On a serious note - this IMO is just a re-branding gimmick. They are basically comparing their NEW product to the OLD one as "BETTER"! Which to me means they are saying their old soil was crap.

You get it with toothpaste and washing powder - the latest one is always better than the previous at getting whites white, and this new toothpaste removes 100% more plaque than our last one.

By that token we should be walking around in shirts and teeth that are too bright to look at.... except we aren't. It's just marketing.


----------



## Mortis (22 Mar 2017)

Mortis said:


> Can anyone tell me what are the two types of red stem plants in the pics above ? I think one of them is a plant I have been looking for but not able to identify



Anyone ?


----------

